# Can I Run Both 29/27.5+ Wheels In The Same 29er Fork?



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

This might be a stupid question, but I did a search and couldn't really find an answer, with the new crop of 29/27.5+ bikes can you run both wheel sizes with one 29er fork? Because essentially 27.5+ is almost the same diameter as 29 it seems like you could get away with having just one fork and simply swap out wheels instead of having to install a 27.5+ fork.

Obviously the fork would be optimized for a true 29 inch diameter, but if a 27.5+ wheel and tire is almost the same diameter I can't imagine it being a terrible compromise. Or am I missing something? 

Thanks!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Maybe... my SS use have to 27.5x2.8 and used a non-boost 29er fork. Fit just fine. I am running it 29x2.35 now because I liked the 29er better. Not sure a 27.5 x3.0 would fit, but 2.8 did.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

depends. fox forks typically have wider crowns than their rockshox counterparts. ymmv.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Got boost? You may need increased width as well as overall diameter for optimum tire clearance. 
=s


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

You can run a 27.5 Plus fork and then swap between 29 and 27+ wheels no problem. Most 29er forks will not fit a 27.5+ tire, not because of the diameter, but because of the width.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

My Fox 32 29er boost fork (non stepcast) fits a true 27.5x3 tire on i39mm rims with ample room to spare.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

A Reba boost 27.5+/29 fork will take anything from 27.5 x 3 to 29 x 3.0. the 29+ is a little tight but it will work. 29 x 2.6/2.8 would be easy.

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rockshock-reba-boost-27-5-29-fits-29-a-997538.html

I'm considering swapping out my 27.5+ wheelset for a 29+ set but I need to measure my frame. Specs say it'll fit a 29 x 2.3. I'm curious to see if a 29 x 2.6 would fit. I might even run 29+F/27.5+R as an experiment.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

bikeny said:


> You can run a 27.5 Plus fork and then swap between 29 and 27+ wheels no problem. Most 29er forks will not fit a 27.5+ tire, not because of the diameter, but because of the width.





MattMay said:


> My Fox 32 29er boost fork (non stepcast) fits a true 27.5x3 tire on i39mm rims with ample room to spare.





xblitzkriegx said:


> A Reba boost 27.5+/29 fork will take anything from 27.5 x 3 to 29 x 3.0. the 29+ is a little tight but it will work. 29 x 2.6/2.8 would be easy.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rockshock-reba-boost-27-5-29-fits-29-a-997538.html
> 
> I'm considering swapping out my 27.5+ wheelset for a 29+ set but I need to measure my frame. Specs say it'll fit a 29 x 2.3. I'm curious to see if a 29 x 2.6 would fit. I might even run 29+F/27.5+R as an experiment.


So it sounds like the fork options are already available to make it feasible to own just one fork that will accommodate both 27.5+ and 29.

I didn't realize 29er Boost forks were being made. Thought that was just a 27.5 thing.

Anyways... now it sounds like I just have to determine which approach entails less compromise. Do I get a Boost 29 fork and run 27.5+ wheels in it? Or do I get a 27.5+ fork and run regular width 29" in that?

This is all so new that by time I actually get around to buying a new bike it will prob be fully hashed out.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## daveypetey (May 16, 2012)

Guys what about the rake difference between a 29 fork and say the fox 34 that is specific for 27.5+. Needed or no?


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

A 29er fork with a 51mm offset will handle very sharp and twitchy with 27.5+.


----------

